# Copake shipping



## 66TigerCat (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone ever have an item, other than a partial or complete bicycle, shipped by Copake Auctions ? Specifically anything small like pinbacks, books or other ephemera ? I'm considering bidding on a few items on-line since I can't be there for the auction.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

I sent a message to them this AM, got a quick reply:

"Our UPS store picks up here and we put them in direct contact with you, we ship world-wide."

http://www.copakeauction.com/pages/contact.html


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2015)

I have had them ship small items before. No problems. I will be at the auction if anyone needs a bicycle delivered to Memory Lane. But space is limited, and I need to know before the auction. Not after you win the bike....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 27, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 27, 2015)

As a collector, I rather have another collector help me with delivery arrangements (preferred) or shipping vs. handling it over to UPS who might be good at ensuring safety, but not keeping costs contained as well.
It is also faster and I'd rather keep my money in the hobby.
I have provided services in the past, but unfortunately won't make it this year.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> As a collector, I rather have another collector help me with delivery arrangements (preferred) or shipping vs. handling it over to UPS who might be good at ensuring safety, but not keeping costs contained as well.
> It is also faster and I'd rather keep my money in the hobby.
> I have provided services in the past, but unfortunately won't make it this year.
> Chris




That's why I often pick up bikes and deliver them to Memory Lane. Small lots are easy to ship. Bikes are not. I've delivered some very expensive bikes form this auction over the years. Never had any problems.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> That's why I often pick up bikes and deliver them to Memory Lane. Small lots are easy to ship. Bikes are not. I've delivered some very expensive bikes form this auction over the years. Never had any problems.




Bump !


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Apr 6, 2015)

I am going to bid on a Schwinn Fastback and will be at Memory Lane on Friday if you can help.  Thanks


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2015)

72convertibless454 said:


> I am going to bid on a Schwinn Fastback and will be at Memory Lane on Friday if you can help.  Thanks




E-mail me and we can work something out.


----------

